# Older Mums and IVF treatement



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

I just watched a show filmed in England on the Bio channel here called Older Mums. I was expecting it to be about women around my age (early to mid forties) instead the youngest mother I think they had on the show was 58 (she did IVF in Russia) All women did DE due to their age and all were no longer ovulating. They spoke also to a doctor in India and had the oldest IVF mum on. (also from India) 
So today I am feeling decidedly young


----------



## Cov Kid (Feb 22, 2011)

Wish I'd seen the programme. It would be nice to feel that I'm not the oldest one in the pack for a change!

Cov Kid


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

That would have been quite nice to see if only to make me feel like a spring chick!!


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

The woman that was 58 and went to Russia and got pregnant bled a lot at week 7 and the doctor without doing tests said she lost it. 20 weeks later she was at the doctor and they sent her for an ultrasound she was sick and her stomach had changed shape and he wrote on the form suspected ovarian cancer and the ultrasound went congratulations you are 27 weeks pregnant ( she had lost one of twins and was still carrying the other) 
One woman who had 2 children in her 60s on it already had 10 children ( all grown up) from 2 previous marriages.


----------



## Cov Kid (Feb 22, 2011)

What a story. It sounds like this poor women (the 58 year old) really went through the mill. Why the hell didn't she receive a scan  early on! It obviously had a happy ending but how stressful!


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good story! Thanks


----------



## Oceana (Aug 31, 2010)

The 58 year olds story is a classic case of you having to know for yourself what to ask for and push your own case forward. Obviously if several eggs are put back you can't assume at 7 weeks you only had one egg and lost it just because you bleed. She was very shocked, she had read that the doctor had written ovarian cancer in big letters on the form so it defintaly would of caused stress. The positive was she didn't have long to wait to give birth.


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

HI everyone just found this thread via looking at oceana is posting.
I am 50 years old and had DEIVF in athens and now I have a 6.5 month old baby girl and going back again Nov / Dec 
I have seen those programs on TV and also the 60+ india lady I think that is a bit much. I am happy to go to 51 years and then quit. Got to think of the children we are having at least a 50 your going to be around for at least 30 years for them.
Hope to get to know you all.     Malabar


----------



## curlysue47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Malabar girl!

Congrats on your IVF success!...which clinic in Athens did you go to? I am 47, planning DEIVF in Jan or Feb, want to try the Herbal medicine/accupucture before i start.

good luck on your next one!

-Curlysue27


----------



## malabar girl (Feb 23, 2010)

HI Curlysue47 I went to the centre for human repoduction at the Genesis hospital in athens. I had a 2 hour thai massage in athens before the transfer and I had 4 emmbies and had 1 single trouble free pg. I hope to be lucky again in Jan thanks you for your wishes and good luck for your Tx


----------

